# Kobe At Disneyland



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Los Angeles Lakers star Kobe Bryant celebrated his team’s World Championship at the Disneyland Resort today, and he was joined by none other than Goofy himself, who, thanks to his hat, appears to have a height advantage on the NBA Finals MVP.
> 
> Kobe was spending the day with his family and friends, taking in as much of both Disneyland park and Disney California Adventure park as possible. He told me that his daughters have a new favorite attraction — The Twilight Zone™ Tower of Terror! But that didn’t stop them from taking a spin on the Mad Tea Party and two trips through Space Mountain.
> 
> ...





















http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/06/what-a-goofy-way-to-celebrate/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude..is Vanessa prego??


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Too bad he didnt get a commercial


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

haha kobe rockin a t-shirt with a photo of himself on it. I'd be doin the same thing but thats funny


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

That's the rule...win a title...go to Disneyland!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Dude..is Vanessa prego??


I wouldnt be surprised, the dude wants a son.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I doubt she is. I was under the impression that pregnant women are supposed to avoid that kind of stuff (amusment park rides)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man vanessa isn't even hot.. that + the fact that she's such a super bitch... makes me think kobe could have done way better.

i do admit she was pretty hot at kobe's press conference (where he admitted to adultery and cried)... but it seems she's gotten heavier since then, or something like that.


----------

